# cymods.co.uk / online-trends.net - websites offline any infos?



## gerhardstreu (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello,

the websites for cymods.co.uk and online-trends.net (which are the same if I'm not mistaken) are both offline for 2 days now.

Does anyone have any news if they just forgot to renew their domain or if something worse happens?

Still got an order "in transit" from them.

Cheers


----------



## gerhardstreu (Nov 2, 2018)

A message from the domain service their websites were hosted on:

*The server had suffered a fatal disk error causing the site to be broken.

Cymods will launch a new website this weekend or Monday the latest.

The email servers will be up and running by Monday also.*


----------

